# Fried Turkey



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

Going to fry a turkey again this Thanksgiving. I inject it with a mix of Italian dressing and Worchshire sauce, and then rub it with Tony Chachere's. Anybody got any other recipes for rubs or marinate?


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

Dont use anything with sugar in it. 

It will eat up your pot!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

We use liquid crab boil and melted butta, turns out good I guess, never any left overs!!


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

I use the Creole Butter, but the main thing for safety is to make sure that the turkey has had every bit of the water removed, or as much as possible. Also, days before you cook your turkey, put water in the pot that you are going to use, and put the turkey (while in the plastic wrapper) in the pot, you want to have about 2" ofspace from the top (with water) and take the turkey out and measure the water (empty Milk cartons) that will tell you how much peanut oil you need.


----------

